# Check these pumps out



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

Whoa now that's a pump


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

That will move a turd or two !


----------



## affordabledrain (Nov 24, 2009)

Wow those are huge.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Very nice, industrial work, !!:thumbsup:


----------



## Faust (Feb 20, 2010)

Had to remove and repair 2 pumps roughly the size of the blue one in the second pic for a 12ft deep weeping tile sump in the parkade for a 22 story condo building that was under the water table with a river running a block away.

Did not enjoy it lol.


----------

